# Lure diary



## danh124 (Sep 29, 2008)

Had a thought today that i should start keeping a diary of what lures are sucsessfull in what conditions.
Rather than keeping this to myself i thought we could all contribute thus making a resource we could all use when we go to differant locations.
What are your thoughts?

Ill start it off

Date: 5/1/11
Location: NSW Central coast
Time/Tide: early morning on the run in
Lure: Jackle diving chubby in green and brown
Use: Edge cranking the rocky shore line that drops off into 2-3 meters of water
Result: 3 x 28 cm Bream and 1 x 45+ cm EP

Mods if this takes off all good if not after a few weeks then just delete it as you see fit, cheers
(Mod Edit: popped it here in Fishing Gear forum, great topic hope to find out others "Go To" lure :twisted: :lol: )


----------



## COATSEY1 (Jan 31, 2010)

GREAT IDEA,
mine is easy at the moment,,,,
throw everythig at them for NOTHING
SO SERIOUSLY great idea , looking forward to read them post , especially blueyak and yakattack
(JEW SECRETS ) :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 
COATSEY1


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

good idea , i will contribute next time i catch a fish .


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Top idea

Date: 5/1/11
Location: NSW South Coast, salt water
Time/Tide: Noon to mid afternoon
Lure: Ecogear PX 45F #392
Use: over weed flats
Result: 3 tiddlers and 28, 32 and 37.5 to the fork(TTF) bream

rob


----------



## danh124 (Sep 29, 2008)

Date: 6/1/11
Location: NSW Central coast
Time/Tide: early morning on the run in
Lure: camion sr in black
Use: slow crank along a small channel in 1.2 mt of water
Result: 35,30,28,25 bream ;-)


----------



## COATSEY1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Date;6/11
Location NSW Central Coast
TIME/TIDE early morning run in
LURE ecogear px 45 claer with black stripes
Use over weed banks in to 1.8 mtr gutter
Result ; Bream 2x 25cm 1x 32 , numerous tiddler under 25
COATSEY1


----------



## danh124 (Sep 29, 2008)

nice work guys keep it coming and we will have a resource everyone can use!


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

Some pictures of the capture would be good or at least a pic of the lure, I've got no idea what some of these lures look like.


----------



## danh124 (Sep 29, 2008)

G'day old rod, Mate ill share my thoughts with you and i mean no disrespect at all to your suggestion but I didn't intend this to be a photo dictionary of lures or a substitute for trip reports but rather a resource that people could refer to in order to see how people are utilizing certain lures, in what area/conditions and with what success.
The idea of this is so that if you are intending to go to a certain area or you are just struggling in your usual haunts then you can refer to the lure diary to see what is working.
All the lures so far are very common and easy to access information about them on the net and i would recommend this to anyone who comes across a lure that they are not familiar with it is a great way of finding out all sorts of info on that lure like diving depth, best colours, retrieves, price etc.
Perhaps if it is an unusual lure or one that is custom made or homemade then a photo may be necessary.

Ultimately it is whatever you all turn it into and i cant stop that nor do i want to but i hope it takes off as it will be a great resource and educational tool for yak lure fishing.

Cheers 
Dan


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

Cheap red no name SP's from Cheap JW Tackle box given to me for Xmas, Good size Flatties & Bream 1 hr either side of full tide, wont buy expensive SP's anymore ;-)


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

Not a worry ahn just thought photos would add some colour to the thread and make it a bit more interesting than plain text.


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

Date: 6/1/11
Location: NSW Central coast
Time/Tide: early morning on the run in
Lure: Jazz Zappa 55
Leader: 10lb Nitlon top float
Use: walk the dog over shallow weed beds
Result: 37.5cm bream


----------



## danh124 (Sep 29, 2008)

Okay i see your point Oldrod that does make it more interesting actualy, i stand corrected.
Pics gentleman if you want. ;-)


----------



## danh124 (Sep 29, 2008)

Aww come on.... ;-)


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

thought we had something similar on front page called the fishing diary.mods will correct me if not in use anymore


----------



## danh124 (Sep 29, 2008)

Mods saw fit to make this a sticky so post away people


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

yakfly said:


> thought we had something similar on front page called the fishing diary.mods will correct me if not in use anymore


AKFF Fishing Diary still in existence (for now) but rarely used  
http://www.akff.net/FishDB/index.php


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

In case it's of any use to someone.

Date: 8/1/11
Location: QLD Ocean Ck
Time/Tide: 5.00-7.30am from dead low to first of run-in tide
Lure: Tsunami Pro? Pre-rigged sp, shad tail, clear
Leader: 50lb Fluro with a clip onto the lure.
Use: Trollng across the flats, hitting the bottom everytime the rod was worked.
Result: Small barra and estuary cod.


----------



## danh124 (Sep 29, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> In case it's of any use to someone.
> 
> Date: 8/1/11
> Location: QLD Ocean Ck
> ...


Nice keep em coming


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Date: 8/1/11
Location: Lake Macquarie
Time/Tide: run in tide from low, showers
Lure: Atomic Crank, muddy prawn
Leader: 3lb fluro straight through
Use: slow crank off edge, weed beds
Result: 1/35, 2/30, 1/26, 4/25 fork lengths bream, 1 x50 flatty


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

date 6/1/11
Location: Wellington Point, Brisbane 
Time/tide: 6am, flowing tide
Leader: 4lb mono, loop knot to allow walking the dog
Lure: tiemco stickbait white/clear red chin and palm fishing popper unpainted
Result: 5 bream from toddlers to 32cm


----------



## danh124 (Sep 29, 2008)

Date: 10/1/11
Location: NSW Central coast
Time/Tide: early morning on the run in
Lure: Shimano lure project finese crank in red (forget proper colour name)
Use: Edge cranking the rocky shore line that drops off into 2-3 meters of water
Result: 25,24.22cm (fork length)

Just brought a few of these shimano lure project cranks and minnows, they are relitivley new and appear to be quite good.
Well made good hardware and nice colours, catch fish as well.
Conditions today were not good rain wind etc but still managed a few comp legal bream on the finese crank, a good sign.


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Date: 10/1/11
Location: Middle Harbour, Sydney
Time/Tide: Midday, High tide and start of the run out
Lure: Yamashita/maria shallow jerkbait, gold ayu
Leader: 6lb V- Hard flouro
Use: Twitched over submerged rock bar 
Results: 30cm, 32cm, 39 cm Bream


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Date: 15/1/11
Location: Burrill Lake
Time/Tide: 7am -12. Low water 
Lure: Atomic K9 pup: 35cm Bream TTF, river2Sea Baby rover 24cm Bream TTF, Strike Pro prawn 27 and 28 cm bream TTF
Leader: 4lb FC Rock
Use: surface and subsurface
Results: as above plus a few small flatties


----------



## danh124 (Sep 29, 2008)

T'was a nice idea


----------

